# Fresh yeast in Sydney or Wollongong?



## apoole (8/8/13)

Hi all,

As the title suggests, does anyone know where to buy fresh yeast (for baking) in the Sydney or Wollongong areas?

Adam


----------



## gap (8/8/13)

Would it not have been best to have put that *(for baking) *in the title?


----------



## Airgead (8/8/13)

most delis seem to have it.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## capretta (9/8/13)

country grocer fruit market in unanderra has it up the back of the shop with all the prepackaged cheeses.. very cheap and makes a big difference to baking!


----------



## tiprya (9/8/13)

Local sourdough maker will often donate you part of their starter if that's the sort of yeast you're after.


----------



## Airgead (9/8/13)

Or non local.... I'm always happy to bung a piece of my starter in the mail. Shoot me a PM.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## apoole (9/8/13)

Thanks all. I'll give unanderra a shot as its only 10 minutes from my place. 

Dave if that's a no go I'll send you a message - dont want to trouble you as I'm only starting with fresh yeast & may go through a fair bit to start with - appreciate the offer though.


----------



## JDW81 (9/8/13)

apoole said:


> I'm only starting with fresh yeast & may go through a fair bit to start with - appreciate the offer though.


Fresh yeast isn't that much more difficult to use than dried yeast. If it seems like it isn't rising enough, just leave it a little longer. I've had sourdough on the rise for 2 days before and it turned out bloody marvellous.


----------

